# Apple or Samsung?



## ChrisC (Mar 31, 2013)

Right, my aunt wants to buy a tablet computer later in the year? Hmmmm what do I advise? The Apple iPad? No probably not, seeing as she won't have a computer which would have fucking iTunes installed on it. Or a Samsung tablet which has upgradable memory and USB slots. Hmmmm tough choice that one, NOT!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2013)

The Urban Edge Art Event free great diverse Art Event with Crafts childrens face painting street vibe taste of the caribbean on Brixton Hill just behind the tyre yard


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 31, 2013)

my friend recently bought an ipad instead of a laptop. 
She is really pissed off with the fact she can't get mp3s on to it.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 31, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The Urban Edge Art Event free great diverse Art Event with Crafts childrens face painting street vibe taste of the caribbean on Brixton Hill just behind the tyre yard


hahahahaha


----------



## pesh (Mar 31, 2013)

Serious question, what advantage are USB ports to someone without a computer?

Plugging in a printer or something?


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 31, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> my friend recently bought an ipad instead of a laptop.
> She is really pissed off with the fact she can't get mp3s on to it.


 
Indeed. You can with Samsung they make there stuff universal.

However, some advice. You can get mp3's on the iPad, you have to transfer them over via iTunes. If you don't have a computer with iTunes, your pretty fucked.


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 31, 2013)

pesh said:


> Serious question, what advantage are USB ports to someone without a computer?
> 
> Plugging in a printer or something?


 
Transfer video, pictures and music on it. From other people computers. My dad is an amateur photographer. Putting his pictures on a USB stick and on to the tablet would be very helpful.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 31, 2013)

ChrisC said:


> Indeed. You can with Samsung they make there stuff universal.
> 
> However, some advice. You can get mp3's on the iPad, you have to transfer them over via iTunes. If you don't have a computer with iTunes, your pretty fucked.


I've had to install fucking iTunes on my computer, so she can link her ipad to it.
fucking itunes


----------



## Callum91 (Mar 31, 2013)

iPad , obviously. Cracking bit of kit. Worth it for the battery life alone.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 31, 2013)

Really? Seriously? You started a thread just to wave your Android/Samsung dick?


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 31, 2013)

I know. This locked down attitude of Apple will be the end of them. They need to open up more. My one reason I don't buy into Apple. Yes they do some excellent products, but what's the use if you can't interface them. Only with iTunes, which is a terrible program.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 31, 2013)

samsung isn't the only tablet in town.  if you're happy with the limitations of a tablet, i can recommend the asus transformer.


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 31, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Really? Seriously? You started a thread just to wave your Android/Samsung dick?


 
Yes I did, and it's enormous!


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 31, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> samsung isn't the only tablet in town. if you're happy with the limitations of a tablet, i can recommend the asus transformer.


 
Yeah I am looking outside of Samsung too. It's just Samsung products are usually very reliable.


----------



## pesh (Mar 31, 2013)

i've always despised itunes. until i started using a Samsung S3 with OSX. when you start longing to be able to use itunes again something is clearly very wrong.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 31, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> samsung isn't the only tablet in town. if you're happy with the limitations of a tablet, i can recommend the asus transformer.


that does seem to be a fancier option than any of the samsung ones i have seen.


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 31, 2013)

pesh said:


> i've always despised itunes. until i started using a Samsung S3 with OSX. when you start longing to be able to use itunes again something is clearly very wrong.


 
I know Apple doesn't make it easy to interface the Galaxy S3. I have trouble on my dad's iMac.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2013)

Poorly disguised advocacy thread is poorly disguised.


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 31, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Poorly disguised advocacy thread is poorly disguised.


 
What do you mean? Sorry I'm a little thick at times.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 31, 2013)

I've got both. I prefer the ipad for most things. But the fact that it is not easy to print from irritates. Other than that I can't really see too much of a difference. You can, if you choose, buy additional leads to print from an ipad, to use external hard drives, to connect to projectors/larger screens/TVs but I can't be bothered with that. If I need to do any of these things I use my laptop.


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 31, 2013)

dessiato said:


> I've got both. I prefer the ipad for most things. But the fact that it is not easy to print from irritates. Other than that I can't really see too much of a difference. You can, if you choose, buy additional leads to print from an ipad, to use external hard drives, to connect to projectors/larger screens/TVs but I can't be bothered with that. If I need to do any of these things I use my laptop.


 
That's interesting to know, cheers.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd get the Nexus 7 or 10. Fantastic value.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 31, 2013)

ChrisC said:


> I know. This locked down attitude of Apple will be the end of them.


No, it won't.

Next.


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 31, 2013)

Another good suggestion. I shall look into it. Cheers editor.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 31, 2013)

Depends how much _'later in the year'_. Personally, I wouldn't buy until I had seen what Mozilla are up to.

http://www.zdnet.com/mozilla-brings...ilestone-retools-private-browsing-7000008684/


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 31, 2013)

Oops. Wrong link, but still relevant.

http://www.zdnet.com/mozillas-firefox-os-eyes-mobile-domination-with-tablets-to-follow-7000011853/


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 31, 2013)

Well a lot can change in between now and the summer. Which is when we will buy the thing.


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 31, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> No, it won't.
> 
> Next.



Let's just say if Apple doesn't innovate soon then the company will become less relevant. I mean look at the iPhone 5 it's iPhone 4 slighty souped up with a bigger screen.


----------



## xenon (Mar 31, 2013)

ChrisC said:


> Let's just say if Apple doesn't innovate soon then the company will become less relevant. I mean look at the iPhone 5 it's iPhone 4 slighty souped up with a bigger screen.



Better camera too TBF. Isn't the S4 just chock full of gimmicky features for the sake of it? 

Anyway, I've heard good things about the Nexus, so would probably look at that if  were in the market for a tablet.


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes I shall look into the Nexus range.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 31, 2013)

ChrisC said:


> Let's just say if Apple doesn't innovate soon then the company will become less relevant.


Nonsense.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 31, 2013)

dessiato said:


> I've got both. I prefer the ipad for most things. But the fact that it is not easy to print from irritates. Other than that I can't really see too much of a difference. You can, if you choose, buy additional leads to print from an ipad, to use external hard drives, to connect to projectors/larger screens/TVs but I can't be bothered with that. If I need to do any of these things I use my laptop.


I just send whatever I want to print to my printer via wifi


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 31, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nonsense.



Maybe, maybe not. But I'll give credit to Apple they are stubborn bastards. So who knows. All I know is that the iMac is a superb computer, my only Apple product that is cut above the rest. All of there other products are a load of dingos kidneys. I don't like there mobile computing devices. Too proprietary and locked into iTunes. Shame really. But there you are.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 31, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I just send whatever I want to print to my printer via wifi


Unfortunately my printer isn't wi-fi. Which was a terrible mistake when I bought this printer about six weeks ago! Having two laptops, and the ipad etc and having to switch between them every time is a pain in the backside.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Unfortunately my printer isn't wi-fi. Which was a terrible mistake when I bought this printer about six weeks ago! Having two laptops, and the ipad etc and having to switch between them every time is a pain in the backside.


Can't you just print across the network via wi-fi?  Or use http://www.google.com/cloudprint/learn/


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2013)

editor said:


> Can't you just print across the network via wi-fi?  Or use http://www.google.com/cloudprint/learn/


I do - I forget what the name of the program is, but I can print over wifi from my iPad to the printer connected to my iMac.

Not that I do very often tbh but it's possible.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 31, 2013)

editor said:


> Can't you just print across the network via wi-fi? Or use http://www.google.com/cloudprint/learn/


I'll see if that will work for me, I get thoroughly irritated that I didn't buy a wi-fi printer, especially when we both are trying to print.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2013)

ChrisC said:


> Right, my aunt wants to buy a tablet computer later in the year? Hmmmm what do I advise? The Apple iPad? No probably not, seeing as she won't have a computer which would have fucking iTunes installed on it. Or a Samsung tablet which has upgradable memory and USB slots. Hmmmm tough choice that one, NOT!


 
Microsoft Surface.


----------



## elbows (Apr 1, 2013)

The missing detail is what your Aunt actually wants to do with the tablet.

The days where you absolutely had to have a computer, and itunes, in order to use the iPad are long gone. For certain tasks it still remains necessary, but the devil is in the detail.

For example with the right apps it is possible to get mp3's onto the ipad without going anywhere near iTunes. But it depends where the mp3's live. If they are on the net or network then you can get apps that will grab them for you, but you will mostly only be able to then play them using that particular app.

So this doesnt really make up for Apples control freakery and limitations when it comes to stuff like reading files from memory cards or having a proper filesystem. But its still worth pointing out just in case a particular user will be satisfied by this sort of solution.

Personally since Android evolved into a very capable OS and some amazingly priced tablets became available, I am less inclined to recommend the ipad unless a user has a need for a particular sort of app that is only done well for iOS so far (eg music making apps). Or if the user is actually likely to be more confused than empowered by the flexibility of android, which obviously depends on the kind of user. After dusting off my Nexus 7 the other day I had to go through apps working out which ones were killing the battery, which is not something I'd want my mum to have to go through.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 1, 2013)

elbows said:


> I am less inclined to recommend the ipad unless... the user is actually likely to be more confused than empowered by the flexibility of android, which obviously depends on the kind of user. After dusting off my Nexus 7 the other day I had to go through apps working out which ones were killing the battery, which is not something I'd want my mum to have to go through.


This. If you like to tinker, go Android. The Nexus is a lovely device. But if you're the sort of user who "dosen't really do computers" (my Mum, basically ) the iPad is unbeatable.


----------



## Corax (Apr 1, 2013)

For someone non-tech savvy, isn't iPad the best choice?

I don't have a tablet yet, but I'd like a Nexus for myself. If my mum (60's, but on email, facebook etc) was asking for advice though, I'd probably recommend Apple for her. Is that perception still correct, outdated, or was it always marketing bollocks in the first place?


----------



## elbows (Apr 1, 2013)

ChrisC said:


> Let's just say if Apple doesn't innovate soon then the company will become less relevant. I mean look at the iPhone 5 it's iPhone 4 slighty souped up with a bigger screen.


 
It is testament to how crap their competitors were doing with mobile devices back in the day that Apple ever became this relevant in the first place. 

I struggle to imagine Apple pulling off anything in the years ahead that allows them to do it again. I suppose its not impossible, but I wouldnt predict it. Not would I predict their rapid demise. Compared to giddy stock market expectations the shine has gone but they are still selling more of certain products than their image & premium price ever really suggested they would.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> For someone non-tech savvy, isn't iPad the best choice?
> 
> I don't have a tablet yet, but I'd like a Nexus for myself. If my mum (60's, but on email, facebook etc) was asking for advice though, I'd probably recommend Apple for her. Is that perception still correct, outdated, or was it always marketing bollocks in the first place?


I always use my Mum as the benchmark for this sort of thing  It took her years to even get the basics of email and even sending a txt (on an ancient, as simple as it gets, non-smart phone) can be a fraught affair. She can use an iPad (Just  ) The thought of her using a Nexus is laughable, there's just way too many things she could fuck up.


----------



## elbows (Apr 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> For someone non-tech savvy, isn't iPad the best choice?
> 
> I don't have a tablet yet, but I'd like a Nexus for myself. If my mum (60's, but on email, facebook etc) was asking for advice though, I'd probably recommend Apple for her. Is that perception still correct, outdated, or was it always marketing bollocks in the first place?


 
Its still correct, although there are always exceptions. Apple have always been strong on usability, it wasnt just marketing. Some of the control freakery of Apple that annoys people also helps them on this front, by limiting choice you also somewhat limit confusion and mess. 

Mind you assumptions are always dangerous - despite being reasonably technically competent my Dad panics easily, and it has been an eye-opener to see how many aspects of the iphone and ipad manage to to befuddle him at times. Generally though he has loved these devices and is far more wedded to iOS devices than I am.


----------



## dilberto (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## grit (Apr 11, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The thought of her using a Nexus is laughable, there's just way too many things she could fuck up.


 
This is the essence of why Apple became the biggest company in the US.


----------

